# Language thread!



## cubilone (Jun 9, 2012)

@Shazbot For initial input, Rosetta Stone just might be enough. The problem might've been me who didn't follow it through.


----------



## nathdep (May 5, 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Je parle français (évidemment). Je suivais le français jusqu'à ce moment et ça fait à peu près cinq ans que j'ai commencé le suivre. L'année prochaine, j'anticipe de suivre une classe de français AP. J'aime bien le français et je pense qu'il reste toujours!

Aussi, si vous avez besoin d'aide ou si vous voulez apprendre un peu de français, je peux vous aider! Vous pouvez me contacter ici.

Je le récrirai en anglais ci-dessous:



Hello everyone!

I speak french (obviously). I have been taking French up until now and it has been five years since I have started to learn French. Next year, I hope to take an AP French class. I love French and I think I will forever!

Also, if you need some help or if you want to learn a little French, I can help you! You can contact me here.


Sincerement (Sincerely),

nathdep


----------



## Shazbot (Dec 9, 2011)

cubilone said:


> @_Shazbot_ For initial input, Rosetta Stone just might be enough. The problem might've been me who didn't follow it through.


From how you explained it, it most likely won't do it for me, but I'll still give it a try (bless the torrent community!) to see what their teaching method is all about. The Pimsleur method, however, just seems to make more logical sense to me, at least from what I've read about it so far.


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

If anyone needs to brush up on their Arabic, I would be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Coffee Soap (Jun 25, 2012)

English is my best language, and I'm generally pretty good with grammar and spelling, so I could help with that. Technically, my first language is Korean. It's not perfect but I still consider myself fluent. I'm not sure how much I can teach (because I sort of just grew up with it) but if anyone still wants my help you are more than welcome to contact me, of course! 

Foreign languages are the only things I seem to be good at in school, so I've been learning German and French for the last three and a half years. Someday I would love to be able to think in six! I've considered Spanish, Turkish and Thai but I'm totally open to others, too.


----------



## tberg (Feb 11, 2012)

It is my dream to learn Danish, move to Denmark, and then read Søren Kierkegaard while resting among other comparatively introverted people in a bookshop.


----------



## cubilone (Jun 9, 2012)

@tberg You must be one of the special few that likes the Danish language. I have a special love-hate relationship with it, after my five months in Aarhus.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

The pimsluer method...

Basically you just listen to the few key words and phrases of a language to get down a basic understanding to communicate effectively, then it should be easier to go from there. From the reviews I've seen it really works, but, there is a catch. The fine print says that you agree to an additional payment(s) that total in the hundreds for additional cd's. 

I was thinking... If the pimpsluer method truly does work then all one would need to do is find a native speaker in another language, have them speak the words and phrases a person finds online about the most common used words and phrases. Then take the recording and copy it down into a cd or some other audio available through headphones. 

We could do that. 

I'm rather tired right now but I plan on speaking to some moderators about getting an entire sub-forum set-up just for this within the education forum. Specifically for a recording of key words and phrases in specific languages, for free. 

If the pimsluer method really does work then we can use it to its full advantage without any of the associated costs, all one would need is an internet connection and the ability to get on PerC.

After work tomorrow I will bring the idea up with some moderators to see if they like the idea and see what can get done about it. Anyways, the biggest reason why I made this post is because I'm tired and I might need reminding about it lol. Night all.


----------



## Amarose (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how I'd love to learn a language. I've dabled in American Sign Language, but that doesn't count, and I know some spanish words just by picking them up from where I've lived most of my life (next to the border with Mexico), but I don't know a language other than plain old spoken English. So, anyone want to help me learn Spanish, it's practically a requirement to know it here. I'd also love to learn Chinese, Japanese, or French. Irish Gaeilge is a freakish language, but I love that one too (but it's pretty useless, just fun to know). Actually, I just want to fluently speak any language other than boring old English.

So, spanish anyone?


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm advanced-high in Mandarin Chinese. I got to advanced level in German but it's rusty these days.

Would love to learn Russian. I seem to enjoy learning the most difficult languages for English speakers >.>


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

Zwielicht said:


> How did you get it (says the broke girl who drools over the Rosetta Stone displays at Barnes and Nobles)?


I thought that I would chime in and say that I have a program that my dad got for me that's a third of the price of Rosetta Stone and supposed to be comparable. It's called Instant Immersion. I've been using the Mandarin Chinese program, and I think that it's really pretty good! I guess that I can't compare it to the actual Rosetta Stone, but I find it easy to learn and remember with.


I am currently trying to teach myself Japanese and Mandarin Chinese. I would also love to learn Thai and Sanskrit. *drools* 0.0 Far Eastern languages are so beautiful... it's like an art form.


----------



## WIPerspective (Mar 26, 2012)

I am currently fluent with...

English, Mandarin, Fujianese (a dialect in the Chinese language), French

I am currently in the process of learning...

Japanese, Russian, German, Italian, Spanish, Latin, and Greek

It's summer vacation, and I seem to have nothing better to do. LOL


----------



## CassieBlue (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm taking French in school, but am teaching myself Japanese at the same time. . I get bored of doing only ONE thing! Also, I have aloooot of languages I want to learn.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Hello. I'm interested in studying Latin. Does anybody know any free online courses?


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

V3n0M93 said:


> Hello. I'm interested in studying Latin. Does anybody know any free online courses?


LiveMocha was a free website a few years back. I'm not sure if it's still free, or if it has Latin in its list of available languages... *scratches head* Worth a look though.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

La Petite Sirène said:


> LiveMocha was a free website a few years back. I'm not sure if it's still free, or if it has Latin in its list of available languages... *scratches head* Worth a look though.


Thank you for the website, but unfortunately they don't have Latin.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Did a quick Google search and found a couple of websites that might help you get kick-started (assuming you haven't looked over these already, of course). 

Beginners' Latin
Learn Latin
Latin Online: Series Introduction
Learn Latin Online

5 cases? Yeesh. Good luck!


----------



## tberg (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeg studere dansk, så at kan jeg komme til Danmark og går i skole der. Amerikanske skolerne er dyr, og jeg vil gerne at lære om dansker kultur.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

I'm in the process of learning Thai and Lao, they are from the same linguistic family and about 70% similarity with each other. My dad is Lao and he's fluent in both languages, so I'll get my immersion at home. I wish I knew both languages as a native speaker, but due to ethnic tensions in SE Asia, I was forbid to learn Thai and Lao by my mom. My immersion technique is listening to my dad carrying conversation with his Thai and Lao friends, watching Thai flims, and listening to Lao and Thai music. My other resource is thai-language.com, however finding a Lao online resource is harder. 

Anyways, my goal is to learn at least two languages from each linguistic groups or family.

Germanic: German & English
Romance: French & Spanish
Mon-Khmer: Khmer & Brao
Tai-Kadai: Lao & Thai

I'm already a native speaker of English and Khmer, and semi fluent in Thai and Lao.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

Um, I started Japanese a little over a year ago. I've been slacking a bit though. It comes easily enough, but I've yet to commit the necessary time to actually keep improving.


----------

